# Which cities in the Americas are more open-minded/liberal?



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

New York, open-minded? Yes. Relaxed? *NO.*

Same thing would apply to Boston, DC, and any other large US city. If you want to find a relaxed liberal spot, that would probably be found in a college town out west or in New England or somewhere else. Didn't find Toronto to be very relaxed either.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

cities like acapulco, maui, nassau, cancun, st croix, aruba are very relaxing indeed. i dont know why they havent been mentioned. for liberal vegas definately tops the list. you can be whoever you want to be in LV! theres also the issue of orlando being RELAXING and LIBERAL. you can bring out the inner child without criticism and have a nice time too


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

In the case of Cancun, yes is very relaxing, but not very liberal, because the authorities are very worried about show it as a "Family Friendly City" and not as a prostitution center.

The nigthlife in Cancun is one of the greatest in the world, but at the same time Cancun wants to keep it self as a "family friendly" destination. Puerto Vallarta is more liberal for example.

The locals of Cancun (most of them are mayan people from Yucatan) are very conservative in their family and friends relationships. 

That's why Cuernavaca, Tijuana, (maybe Puerto Vallarta) and Mexico City are very more liberal cities.


----------

